# Neue Gummifische für Hamburg, Elbe, Alster auf Zander eingetroffen! Slottershad & Co



## AnglerShopBrüggen (20. März 2007)

*Wieder ganz neu eingetroffen die Slottershad Gummifische von Dream Tackle in allen SUPER Farben und Größen!*

*Passend dazu unser Original Erie Jig Haken zum Hammerpreis von nur 0,30 € pro Stück!#h Völlig egal welche Größe!|supergri *
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97128







*Achtet auch auf unser Power Aktion am 24. März:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97035


----------

